# moss plantt



## R3n3gade (Mar 31, 2013)

Petsmart told me to put one of their rootless moss plants in my betta tank. I asked him if its safe and he said yes and it will help make the water cleaner. Its pretty small and seems ok but what all do I need to know about this? And is it ok?


----------



## xxPebbles The Bettaxx (Apr 4, 2013)

If its one of their Moss Ball plant things it's fine considering they told u to and here where I live they're right next to the Bettas!


----------



## Bluelily54 (Feb 4, 2013)

If it is Marimo Ball, I have one and it's been doing great since I put it in my tank a few weeks ago. They don't really require any special care, just be sure to turn it over every once and a while so it stays green on all sides.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Marimo moss balls are popular as a basically care-free live plant. PetSmart told me I'd have to do less water changes with it.. That's a LIE. Keep up with your regular water changes and enjoy your moss ball!!
PS don't sell the nano ones but you can get them on ebay, nano moss balls are smaller than the regular ones, they're simply adorable!


----------



## jstn (Feb 10, 2013)

Laki said:


> Marimo moss balls are popular as a basically care-free live plant. PetSmart told me I'd have to do less water changes!



I mean that is true if you get a **** ton of moss balls sorta


----------



## mushumouse (Dec 29, 2012)

now i'm imagining a tank completely carpeted in marimos. that would be an expensive but awesome looking substrate.


----------



## Bluelily54 (Feb 4, 2013)

That would be pretty awesome looking. =D I have a couple flower vases that I'm thinking of turning into little "Marimo aquariums" when the flowers die. Just so they don't go to waste. XD


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

If you did get a Marimo, make sure you squeeze it out either every water change or once every couple of weeks as they absorb a lot of debris. When you do, cover your nose, they smell. Hahah.

Marimo balls are actually a species of algae so they are sometimes added to planted aquariums to help reduce algae blooms (though you'd need a fair few for any real effect).


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

My large one smells like fart. 

Oh jstn, please be mindful when posting. This is a family forum and strong language is not tolerated, as per your user agreement


----------



## R3n3gade (Mar 31, 2013)

Well i havent turned it over so i will sat. But since i got all ur attention...how do i change my filter in my power filter if i have to change it seperate from water changes...that would mean id have to push back my water change?


----------



## jstn (Feb 10, 2013)

R3n3gade said:


> Well i havent turned it over so i will sat. But since i got all ur attention...how do i change my filter in my power filter if i have to change it seperate from water changes...that would mean id have to push back my water change?



Its acutally really bad for your cycle to changevyour filter out. I dont think you are to change it at all ever. the ppl selking replaxements are the people who tell you to change em


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

Some filters have carbon cartridges that need to be replaced, I honestly don't like carbon for anything other than removing old medications, so I see carbon cartridges as useless for a betta's permanent home.

As jstn correctly said, the media in your filter should never be replaced, that is where all the beneficial bacteria established during your aquarium's cycle lives. You should also never rinse the filter media in tap water, but instead if you so wish you can take it out, give it a swish around in old aquarium water once every few months and put it back. This'll get rid of the larger debris whilst keeping your cycle in tact.


----------



## R3n3gade (Mar 31, 2013)

jstn said:


> Its acutally really bad for your cycle to changevyour filter out. I dont think you are to change it at all ever. the ppl selking replaxements are the people who tell you to change em[/QUOTE
> Well im confused because its got one pad thing inside i dnt understand the carbon thing... but i would assume that little pad will get rlly dirty eventually or fall apart or something...i dnt see how i could just leave it in there forever...but pls explain more cuz i wanna make sure...i just did my water change and didnt change any filter stuff and ive had him a month by next sat..im just rlly confused over all of this


----------



## mushumouse (Dec 29, 2012)

they do get dirty, but still like spokytooth says, you're just supposed to take it out every so often & swish it around in a bucket of tank water. NOT straight tap water, it has to be water that you've used your water contitioner in. that washes out some of the debris that get stuck in it and you put it back in, it's fine that it looks dirty as long as water can still pass through it.

carbon is the crunchy black rock stuff that some filter pouches have in side of them. for me, i cut mine open and just rinsed the carbon out in a bucket and kept using it because i'm cheap. :razz:


----------



## R3n3gade (Mar 31, 2013)

mushumouse said:


> they do get dirty, but still like spokytooth says, you're just supposed to take it out every so often & swish it around in a bucket of tank water. NOT straight tap water, it has to be water that you've used your water contitioner in. that washes out some of the debris that get stuck in it and you put it back in, it's fine that it looks dirty as long as water can still pass through it.
> 
> carbon is the crunchy black rock stuff that some filter pouches have in side of them. for me, i cut mine open and just rinsed the carbon out in a bucket and kept using it because i'm cheap. :razz:[/QUO
> 
> Ok well i dnt see any black rocks just got the filter and the water goes through and out the yop...theres a pad that slips in and thats all and thats the part i was wondering about...do i still just leave that and for how long? Whats a sign that its bad? The water is still flowing and i did my water change today and swished it in the old water...anymore info about this for sure would be great because my betta is very happy so far his first month and im also very happy too lol


----------

